# Video: MTM RS6 (3 videos, really cool!)



## DarthAndy (May 30, 2003)

hi,
supercars.de just released the first of three MTM RS6 videos, 535hp, great sound! you have to see it!
direct link to the special:
http://www.supercars.de/index.html?show=special&id=1 
and that`s what the car looks like:








have fun ;-)


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Video: MTM RS6 (DarthAndy)*








DAYUMN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GmvH (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Video: MTM RS6 (MFZERO)*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Video: MTM RS6 (SLICKFUR)*

What a tease, I wanna see the thing in action


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Video: MTM RS6 (jettaivglxvr6)*

that site is outrageous. i love it!


----------

